# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Rainbow Bridesmaid Dress, Head Piece and Bouquet



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
© Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
January, 2013


RAINBOW BRIDESMAID DRESS, HAT, BOUQUET

#6 and #8 knitting needles
Markers
Yarn: Knit Picks, Palette - Mai Tai Heather and Rose Hip
Mary Maxims , Ultra Mellowspun DK - Linen (beige), Butter Cream, Melon, Seafoam, and Dark Seafoam

With #6 needles and Mai Tai Heather yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 3 rows. Place Markers as follows:
Purl 7, Place Marker (PM), Purl 9, PM, Purl 14, PM, Purl 9, PM, Purl 7 = 46 sts.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts incr.)
Purl, slipping markers with no increase.
Continue to knit across increasing as instructed, then purl back with no increase until stitches are divided, as follows:
14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). = 102 stitches.

Cap Sleeves:

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.

NOTE: After you bind off for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This will count as one of the stitches for the front, so you only have to knit 27 (instead of 28 stitches). After binding off for the second sleeve, you will again have one stitch on the needle, so you will only have to bind off the remaining 13 stitches.

Next Row: Purl across row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm to anchor the front to the two back pieces. = 54 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 8 rows.

Waist Band:

Cut Mai Tai Heather, leaving a strand long enough to sew back seam of bodice.. Attach Linen and work in garter stitch for 8 rows.

Rainbow Skirt: 

This skirt is worked with 7 different colors in the following order:
Linen (first rows are the waistband)
Butter Cream
Melon
Mai Tai Heather
Rose Hip
Seafoam
Dark Seafoam

With #8 needles and Butter Cream, knit across the row, increasing in EVERY stitch. = 108 stitches. Purl 1 row.

Stitch Pattern:

Row 1: (Right Side) - *Knit 2, Slip 2, continue from * across the row, end Slip 2.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) - *Slip 2, Purl 2, continue from * across row, end Purl 2.

When you have worked the rainbow colors down to the 7th color (Deep Seafoam), work Row 1.
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Purl across, increasing in every 5th stitch - do not work Slip stitches on this row. Cut Deep Seafoam.

Attach Linen and begin the rainbow color sequence, working Rows 1 and 2 until you get to the 7th color (Deep Seafoam). Then work Row 1, and on the next row, (Wrong Side), purl and increase in every 5th stitch - do not work slip stitches. Cut Deep Seafoam.

Work Linen, Butter Cream, and Melon in stitch pattern. Finish this gown with Mai Tai Heather, knit across and increase in every 5th stitch across the row. Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 5 rows. Bind off in knit. 

NOTE: You can sew the back seam up to the waistband with Linen, but be careful to match the stripes as you sew this seam 

RAINBOW HEAD PIECE

With #6 needles and Dark Seafoam, cast on 112 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Cut Dark Seafoam. Attach Seafoam and work Rows 1 and 2 of stitch pattern, followed by Rose Hip and Mai Tai Heather. 

Next Row: With Melon work Row 1, then on wrong side, purl across, DECREASING (purl 2 together) in every THIRD stitch across the row. = 94 sts.

Attach Butter Cream, work Rows 1 and 2 of stitch pattern. Cut Butter Cream.
Attach Linen, work Row 1. On wrong side, purl across DECREASING in every THIRD stitch. Cut Linen. With Mai Tai Heather finish head piece with garter stitch for 6 rows - DECREASING randomly across the second garter stitch row until you have 56 stitches on the needle. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam with Linen.

Put dolls hair through hole and pull head piece up onto her head, shaping nicely around her face.

BOUQUET

#6 needles
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK yarn in Butter Cream and Melon.
Green yarn, #3 weight, for leaves
One white chenille pipe cleaner

Follow directions for the Bridal Bouquet, making three flowers in Butter Cream and two flowers in Melon. Follow the pattern for knitting three or four leaves. Use the pipe cleaner to wind around the dangling strands of yarn from the 3 flowers and the 3-4 leaves. (Make a small circle to pull the strands through - then wind the pipe cleaner around and around until the bouquet is firmly molded into one piece. You can also tie the strands on the pipe cleaner, then form into the shape of a bouquet. Use the other end of the pipe cleaner to bend over the dolls hand - for her to carry the bouquet.

Make a pair of panties and Mary Jane shoes in any one of the rainbow colors. (I used Linen).


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Great work, love the colours.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine.
Excellent, well done.
Here it is in PDF along with the instructions from the Bridal Bouquet, the Panties and Mary Jane Shoes.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna 
PS I'll also post this under the Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns topic as well.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! The colors, style and your knitting are perfection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous bridesmaids dress love the colours that you have used and a big thank's for the pattern!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Great work, i love the colors,thank's for the pattern!
Have a good day...
Danielle


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Elaine that is just so beautiful, and the colours are gorgeous. You've done it again girl. Leonora.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooohhh I like this one! Your patterns are so beautiful!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Its lovely


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! I love the colors, they look perfect I think for a Southwestern theme doll wedding.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

A Huge thanks to Ladyfingers for the pattern, and to Daenaerah for putting them into PDF format! Can't wait to get started (but must finish a prayer shawl first...)


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Exquisite Elaine and thank you!


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

I AM 69 years old and Lady finger is going to make me buy an American Girl doll. I have no little granddaughters who play with dolls, but the clothes are so pretty I guess I'll have to start playing with it myself.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Well duckie43 You go for it .I did and they are great fun.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, Ladyfingers, for these lovely patterns I've been saving to make for my 2 grand daughters. One is 9 today and lives in Florida. The other who lives just 3 miles from me will be 4 the end of the month. Your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous - love this outfit =D


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Another beauty, LadyFingers!!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

I think every AG wedding is going to have one of these dresses in it. No one will ever know how many little girl's hearts you have touched. Thank you from all the grandmothers out there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful.
ANY bridesmaid would be glad to have one like it 
I am promising myself that I will do one of your patterns - even though I have no little girl to knit for :-(
I am sure that I will find someone to give it to, though.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

That is so very awesome. Thanks for posting it so we can have the chance to make one ourselves

I can hardly wait to begin. HUGS and thanks once more

Vickey


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So beautiful! I need to ask my daughter about that granddaughter I'd love to have...again!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a pretty outfit. Thanks for sharing your patterns Ladyfingers and for Deanarah for converting them to a pdf file. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't have a little girl to knit for either. I have two dolls and just enjoy making the clothes and Ladyfingers patterns are wonderful. Thanks again Elaine!!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Splendid!
Thank you! Have filed it away against the day GD gets an AG or other similar doll.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you. its is really lovely. i love the colours .


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the patterns. Your money after retirerment stinks.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Are there nieces who might like them? cousin's?
Or how about a neighbors daughter. 
Sometimes just making something, will alert you down the road who its meant to go to.

Hi Hannel
You are welcome on the pdf version of the pattern. 

Rhyanna


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you yet again, Elaine and Deanarah for the pattern and PDF for another beautiful outfit Evryone is going to go broke buying yarn to make all the outfits you design. lol But, it will be worth it to make all those kids happy. (Kids of all ages, that is--including those of us in our "second childhood".)


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Elaine & Rhyanna. I have knit many of these patterns for my granddaughters who are 10, 8, 2 1/2, & 3 1/2. I only wish that I had them back when my 18 yr old granddaughter was young. I sewed and did a little knitting for the AG doll that I got her, but there was nothing like these wonderful patterns back then. The younger girls have Bitty Baby dolls, but, as you know, these patterns fit both dolls. I have also given them to the children of friends. They are so much fun to knit that I have almost quit knitting anything else except for the Barbie clothes which I also knit. One of these days I will learn how to post pictures. Again thank you both. You are making my days of retirement happy.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for such a great pattern. Love your color combination. Now I just need to find more time to work on all the grat outfits you have given us!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was studying the Bridesmaid dress and thought - wouldn't it be a nice gesture for the "bride" to give her "maid" a nice strand of pearls to wear at the wedding?

I think a pearl necklace would give this gown the "finishing touch" it needs. Do you agree?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

real pearls or fake? lol. A nice Parasol too. 

you are all welcome to the pdf pattern.

Nguthrie
Elaine has itty bitty baby patterns too. Go to search, type in Ladyfingers - Elaine's doll Patterns (just like that) and it will bring up a topic where I have posted Elaine's doll patterns, well the ones I have that is.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Daeanarah Thanks for information on itty bitty dolls patterns I am just looking to see about buying these doll in the UK.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Rhyanna, 
I was aware of Elaine's Itty Bitty patterns, but I thank you. So far none of my granddaughters have this doll, but if they do, I will sure be looking for those patterns. I can never thank you and Elaine enough for all the enjoyment that you have brought to me and my granddaughters.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Nguthrie

Elaine is the creative genius here. I can't knit by hand, and so far I haven't found a way to adapt them to a knitting machine.

All I did was take her pattern and format it to make it easier to download, print and save.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

So many of you have said you don't have any little girls to knit these American Girl doll clothes for, so you just sigh and "wish" for a grandchild in your future.....

Here are two suggestions (while you wait for that little bundle of joy)....

1. Order a Springfield American Girl "clone" doll (either blond or brunette) from the Mary Maxim catalog - approx. $19.95. MAKE SURE THE CLOTH BODY IS IN BEIGE MATERIAL - NOT WHITE!!!!!). Use the doll (or dolls) to knit pretty outfits to "model" on your fireplace mantle or as a centerpiece on your dining room table (depending on the season or holiday). These dolls look great on the table decorated for Easter, Christmas, Birthday Party, Halloween,etc.

2. Once you have a "clone" AG doll or dolls, you can knit the wedding gown and bridesmaid dress and give the set to a new bride - or someone newly engaged to be married. This is a gift that will be treasured forever.

I'm sure once you start thinking about it you will find other reasons to enjoy this "addictive" new hobby.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Those are great ideas, Ladyfingers. I know young women who are now getting married and starting to have their own children who collected American Girl dolls years ago!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lady fingers What a 
brilliant idea .


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine,beautiful as always,gorgeous colors.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

If you're tempted to knit these beautiful outfits, why not help out a young knitter make a goal. She and her grandma are making hats and scarves to sell so that she buy the young girls in the Hospital an American Girl doll. I mentioned would they accept donations of clothing for the dolls and received a heartfelt Yes.
Here is the information, she has a facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kais-Love-Hats/287879957911483
She believes that every little girl in a local hospital should have an American Girl Doll. Let's help Kai reach her goal.
This will make a great pay it forward task.

Rhyanna


----------



## wolverine1951 (Mar 9, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

awsome work.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have just started knitting the bridesmaid dress, I'm doing it in rainbow wool ,can somebody tell me if I'm reading the pattern wrong, when it says knit 2 slip 2 ending with slip 2 
Then slip 2 purl two for the next row, is this correct as when I have done it, I have 2 loose stitches on the end, and the slip 2 aren't following up the needles but staying in the same place, and the knit and purl rows are gathering behind, 
Now on the wedding dress if my memory serves me right you knit 2 slipped 1 then the next row you purled right across, I have pulled about 8 rows back as it wasn't right, where did I go wrong


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Many knitters have had problems with the stitch pattern for the "puffy" bridesmaid dress.

The pattern calls for you to "knit 2, slip 2" across the row, ending with slip 2. When you work back on the wrong side, you will still slip the SAME 2 stitches and purl the SAME 2 stitches you knit on the right side. (Stockinette stitch: knit 1 row, purl 1 row). You continue to knit 2, slip 2, then slip 2, purl 2 back on the wrong side - working through all the colors in your rainbow pattern (approx. 7 different colors). On the 7the color (in the pattern above, it is the deep jade color) you work Row 1: knit 2, slip 2 across the row. Then, INSTEAD OF FOLLOWING THIS PATTERN you will PURL ALL STITCHES back across the row, increasing in every 5th stitch.

This purl row will pull all the slipped stitches together in one tightly purled row, and will gradually increase the fullness of the skirt. 

You then begin the pattern color sequence again, with the lightest color (beige), followed by peach, etc., working the knit 2, slip 2 on the right side, slip 2, purl 2 on the wrong side until you have worked through the 7 rainbow colors. On the 7th color, you work the established pattern on Row 1, then you PURL ALL STITCHES, including the slipped stitches, while increasing in every 5th stitch back across the row on the wrong side.

Hope this explanation helps.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

hi thank you for your quick reply. how are you doing, hope your okay
this does sound complicted lol, its been a while since i knitted dolls clothes as ive been busy doing other things, 
but when i started doing this ,i thought this is not right, it was bunching up on the back like a puff ball , im not doing it in the 7 different colours as i have a nice varigated ball of wool which my GD chose so i thought i would use that. So what happenes to the 2 stitches at the end as these seem detatched from the rest of the knitting, have you released any more patterns, i think the last ones i saw where clown type ones which looked fab and they are on the list for the girls


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are using verigated or self-striping yarn instead of seven different rainbow colors, you will work Rows 1 and 2 for 7 rows, ending with Row 1. Then you will PURL EVERY STITCH INCLUDING THE SLIPPED STITCHES on the next row (wrong side), while increasing in every 5th stitch.

The two slipped stitches on the end of the row will be carried along down the side of the garment for the entire 7 rows, then will be purled with all the other stitches. This will tie the slipped stitches together with all the other stitches - to make the "puffy" skirt.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have had my friend come down and look at it. She knitted a few rows and it was the same for her so I had done it right, thank you again for your help will post a picture if I ever get it finished


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I look forward to seeing it Margaret.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is so pretty! Can't wait to knit it!


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

It is lovely but I do have a question - RE: skirt Rows 1 & 2
R1 repeats K2 S2, end with S2
R2 BEGINS with S2 - how can you possible slip these 2 stitches through all the changes of color?

pattern reads:
With #8 needles and Butter Cream, knit across the row, increasing in EVERY stitch. = 108 stitches. Purl 1 row.

Stitch Pattern:
Row 1: (Right Side) - *Knit 2, Slip 2, continue from * across the row, end Slip 2.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) - *Slip 2, Purl 2, continue from * across row, end Purl 2.

When you have worked the rainbow colors down to the 7th color (Deep Seafoam), work Row 1.
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Purl across, increasing in every 5th stitch - do not work Slip stitches on this row. Cut Deep Seafoam. (do not work Slip stitches on this row - what do you do with them?)

Attach Linen and begin the rainbow color sequence, working Rows 1 and 2 until you get to the 7th color (Deep Seafoam). Then work Row 1, and on the next row, (Wrong Side), purl and increase in every 5th stitch - do not work slip stitches. Cut Deep Seafoam.

Work Linen, Butter Cream, and Melon in stitch pattern. Finish this gown with Mai Tai Heather, knit across and increase in every 5th stitch across the row. Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 5 rows. Bind off in knit.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable outfit


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Its lovely


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> © Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> January, 2013
> 
> ...


Very pretty


----------

